# Help w/25 HP Merc. Lower Unit Removal



## fish4thriLLs (May 29, 2012)

I have a 1980, Mercury, 25 HP, 2-stroke, tiller steer, OB motor. I'm wanting to change my water pump impeller and I'm having trouble removing the lower unit. I removed the four bolts holding it on but I can only pull it out for about 1 or 2 inches. I think the shift rod is holding it on. 

Could I have already damaged the shift rod assembly by not disconnecting it before I slid the lower unit off for about 1 to 2 inches? (I ended up sliding it all back up together again, until I can figure out how to do it right) How do I go about disconnecting the shift rod? Or, am I doing it all wrong somehow? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 96redtoy (May 31, 2012)

I don’t believe you messed anything up, as long as u weren’t applying a great deal of pressure to it. (Think standing on it, hitting it with a large hammer :shock: ) If you slid it down realized u messed up and slid it back up. U probable just shifted gears. 


The way u go about removing the linkage is-
Locate the shift rod. -Usually located in the rear of the outboard right above the lower unit. Once located change from forward to reverse on the shifer while watching the linkage move up and down; till u locate the linkage. (Looks like an elongated nut). Loosen it withan open end wrench till the two linkages separate. 

hope that makes sence


----------



## fish4thriLLs (May 31, 2012)

96redtoy said:


> I don’t believe you messed anything up, as long as u weren’t applying a great deal of pressure to it. (Think standing on it, hitting it with a large hammer :shock: ) If you slid it down realized u messed up and slid it back up. U probable just shifted gears.
> 
> 
> The way u go about removing the linkage is-
> ...



I don't think that's the same engine model I have. I looked at the online manual and it says I have the "C" version lower unit and it's the pre '87, older model. Mine looks like it's a one piece shaft.

So, it says I have to "remove the shift lever coupler located in the bottom cowling behind the carburetor". That's all well and good except it doesn't say how to go about doing that. Looks like a pain to get to, much less getting it all back together again. I assume I am to remove the one screw in the coupler?


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 31, 2012)

There's just a clip that you flip up than pull pin out.If yours is electric start you have to pull the starter.Its right under the carb.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (May 31, 2012)

crazymanme2 said:


> There's just a clip that you flip up than pull pin out.If yours is electric start you have to pull the starter.Its right under the carb.



Mine's pull start. 

So, I don't remove the ss screw at all?


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 31, 2012)

Not sure what screws your talking about.You remove the bolts that hold the lower on & the clip that holds the shift shaft.Lower will drop off.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (May 31, 2012)

crazymanme2 said:


> Not sure what screws your talking about.You remove the bolts that hold the lower on & the clip that holds the shift shaft.Lower will drop off.



It's the screw that's on the coupler at the top of the shift shaft, I guess you might say it's beside the clip you're referring to.

Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm, I have an 83 that my lower just came right off. I just bought the motor, now I'm thinking something may be wrong with it. I know the reverse lock doesn't work.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 1, 2012)

If you haven't gotten it yet, If it's like my Evinrude from the same time period, take the little screens off from the water intake right above the lower unit. There should be the nut to unscrew on the shift rod right there.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Jun 4, 2012)

fish4thriLLs said:


> crazymanme2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what screws your talking about.You remove the bolts that hold the lower on & the clip that holds the shift shaft.Lower will drop off.
> ...



Here's the screw I'm referring to:


----------

